# Cutting a half circle on the end of a table top



## joe5986 (Oct 11, 2010)

Old table top that used to be my fathers when he was my age. one of my friends is going to sand this down for me so i can refinish.

id like to 'round' one of the ends and use it for a kitchen island table. 

I am limited on the amount of tools i have but have a working knowledge of all of them. 

circular saw, jigsaw, router, clamping etc. 

Best way to cut a half circle on one of the ends?!


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

First DRAW the arc you want to cut on the top. With jigsaw you then follow the line, staying within 1/16" on the OUTSIDE of the line. Sand any way you can down to the line, finish. 
The router can be used, but you'll need a circle cutting add-on for it, and a way to engage the center point of the arc without putting a hole in your top. Use a new spiral-up straight bit, and do it in three or four steps down into the thickness of the top. A good bit in the router can leave a very nice edge with only minor sanding required. It is technically more challenging though.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

A router with a large circle cutting like this for example..

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17282&site=ROCKLER

You can easily make a jig (google) for about a quarter. Center pivot using double sided tape....no hole in table top. Straight cutting bit then a decorative edge or table top bit. Just my $.02


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

joe5986 said:


> Old table top that used to be my fathers when he was my age. one of my friends is going to sand this down for me so i can refinish.
> 
> id like to 'round' one of the ends and use it for a kitchen island table.
> 
> ...


+1 on the router/circle jig. I regularly make my own project specific circle jigs.
The one pictured is for a project that had 4 different radii, hence the 4 small pivot holes. The large hole accepts a 1" guide bushing. I like using guide bushings because they rotate inside the jig and simplify cord and vac hose management as the router itself doesn't need to change attitude. 
On your project you would need to find the correct pivot point which would be a point equidistant from both long sides and the end. On your project, if you work from the bottom, you may be able to tolerate a small pivot hole partially through the top. A pivot point can be done with a thin piece of stock carpet taped or hot glued in the correct location. I have found this method a bit difficult as the pivot point needs to be pretty precise and it is difficult to get it in the right spot the first time. If/when, you make a jig, don't forget to add the radius of the bit you will be using to the desired radius.:smile:


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

+1 with John. Router will make a very clean edge.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

How about making a circle pattern out of mdf - refine it - sand it till perfect and then use a pattern following bit on a router.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 2, 2013)

*My 2-cents*

This is my home-made way to draw a perfect circle that I cut out with a jig saw. You could use this idea to make a perfect half circle as well. Bernie would be proud of this use of old cut off's!

The picture I attach should display...(?)


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

A Router with a Straight Cutting bit, 1/4" piece of Ply wood, Jig Saw, Nail, Pencil. Nail to hold the plywood in the center of the table then use pencil to scribe the desired arc. Jig saw to cut the arc 1/8" larger. Make this...









Use double stick tape to stick a block of wood on the table at the center point then drive the nail in the block this way you have no hole in the table. Then use the Router jig to rout off the excess 1/8" of the arc using the nail as the pivot point for the jig.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

You could make a jig similar to Jennifer's and clamp it on both sides of the table. Should stay put and you wouldn't have to worry about holes.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Start by cutting a template like Jennifer's and use the half circle for 1 end of the tabletop you have. With this template, do what 4DThinker suggested keeping in mind the 1/8" outside of line cut. Then finish with MT Stringer's suggested method...

This is a great site... so many helpful hints and all correct...


----------



## eman (Sep 7, 2013)

: I really like your way of expressing the opinion and sharing the information.


----------



## Chataigner (May 30, 2013)

+1 for router compass, easy to improvise with a piece of ply or similar - here is an example of one in use cutting a kitchen work top.




















For a radius smaller than the top, use double sided tape to fix a scrap for the pivot.


----------

